# Celebs wearing Brandy Melville



## Barbie2 (May 8, 2016)

Taylor Swift shops here a lot at my favorite clothing store.It is pretty affordable so I'am kinda surprised celebs buy it since its not like high end its more just casual attire kinda similar to places like H&amp;M .Check out that ladys face shes like oh my god taylor swift shops here lol.I like their skirts,tops and shorts the most.I think I have that halter kendalls wearing in the black too.


----------

